# Impact of Climate Change



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Any theories on the impact of climate change on ya local fisheries (salt and fresh). Is it all doom and gloom, or will potential new species show up. Or no change at all :?:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Poddy,
A very good question, but I guess you could ask a thousand academics, and get just as many differing answers. My own opinion is that some species will thrive, some will decline or move. On the doom and gloom side, the poisons might get them first anyhow. Forty years ago, the answer would be, we are about to move into a new ice age! Perhaps, that will be natures answer. What would happen if we painted all the land mass white?, would it reflect more of the heat out into space? *No I dont sell paint brushes*

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

good question mate. i think some species will adapt, some will decline or dissappear alltogether,

I think probably more significant are the changing weather patterns. some regions will get much less rain turning them semi arid (SE qld springs to mind)Others will get significantly more rain.

I think it is anybodies guess what the end result will be but it frightens the hell out of me.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Anyone remember Alvin Toffler's Future Shock from the early seventies. We were going to have run out of resources in 10 or 20 years and been thrown back to preindustrial revolution conditions, with a huge population that was impossible to feed.

Now they say we are using too much energy!

The simple fact is that we don't have a clue. Prudence says, however, that we are much better off conserving resources and minimising our impact on the planet, simply because we don't know what may happen.

As for localised effects, just way too hard to predict. Clearly the drought is not good and the estuaries aren't getting flushed like we're used to.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah good question.

What i often think about is . 
Is this happenning as a natural occurance over thousands of years or has it only just started, hmm.

Remember when the september 11 attacks happened and the worlds planes were nearly all grounded. 
The earths atmosphere actually warmed slightly, but why? . Don't the fumes from planes cause global warming, not cooling?

I'm totally on Perils train here.

It can't hurt to look after things the right way though can it ?


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

Bring on Global Warming I say. I own a house on a hill about 1km inland from the beach, if predictions are correct I should be on track to retire in a waterfront shack in about 30 years time! :lol: . And that new coastal development in front of me will make a great dive site. :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSm+6MgAADdfgAASQIWkEBxAEIA/798wMAEBmiGiNVN4JkU9qGptGEINRlNogMg0AAASiARtIgHqBoaADNmJThrfqP1F7uWezE5d9Ni+PYc7S4cSdGzmnVIUpPiavoToWQWjEq7kqQYsVE49nB/iuNmjkSJnl2lpTnVxaa+EJbgqAuUJcAnR/Avznvd7wegx94GpzZkDs37t8QrSPUJKSrYbe0lxI7z8goLetYwPIipXvhkIOHB7MKDlXnVBxWUawYy+zxRkkGHSBxhiLlOlFIAtxYKXim50SRmGyY8NXJZ6Sin4sWNUvdrI0I4sMWGdV8EU5mqFKQmU0LQPKRyTkbVA1gOiw7X0zWcWQXDJcEnvIhn/F3JFOFCQKb7oyA==


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Peter J, the reason the atmosphere warmed up when the planes were grounded was that there was a sudden reduction in burning of kero (jet fuel) across America, of which there is typically a lot. And this had the surprising affect of reducing the global dimming phenomenon. This allowed the global warming affect to have more impact. And that was in just a few days. We hear a lot about global warming but very little about global dimming, which is in itself, just as scary. It's the ultimate catch 22. reduce global dimming, global warming skyrockets.

I should probably stay out of this discussion as environmental issues have a tendancy to get me pretty wound up. For those of you interested, the movie An Inconvenient Truth is now showing, and it's rather... interesting. Created by Al Gore. If and when you watch it you're likely to start wondering how different the world would be right now if the 2000 US election wasn't stolen from him :-/


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRGPi8kAABtfgAASUOWCEgAhVAq/5/+gMACraGpqnqeajJPJpqbQTIBjKCKepo2kPQgAAAaAap7UgT2lDEMNQwExqYkIrizmizfPwO+9utFlxeU7PxyI6jc0a9Noy+TZJNox2xSq2V5I8mR3UgTceCW4HC+BdoYw2ghfXzRAwhUqwBRHAKsQfYjA3sD8oUQrcNZ+vmos2lMhQFpzSUJ4UBXVY9t4hVfpB3pL3glhSXFMqKuuzPKt4aIhQoxwKBzD+FBYO5R5Sdy8i7kinChICMfF5IA=


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> I should probably stay out of this discussion as environmental issues have a tendancy to get me pretty wound up


Yep, me too. I am no screaming greenie, but what I see happening with this, convinces me that the result will not be good for any of us.

I probably wont live long enough to see the worst of it but my kids will for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

There are a few promising aspects about the movie. One being that although it doesn't mince words about what is going wrong and what the effects are likely to be, it concludes with some strong suggestions on how to fix it. It's not all negative. The other positive thing is how kids are responding to it. I know a few teachers who have taken their students and the in most cases, the kids are clapping at the end. I think the mindset of the current ruling generation can't be changed (no matter how they go on and on about how they respect Steve Irwin) but the current generation of children will definitely see things differently. I only hope it's not too late for them by the time they get a chance to do something about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

Nod said:


> Bring on Global Warming I say. I own a house on a hill about 1km inland from the beach, if predictions are correct I should be on track to retire in a waterfront shack in about 30 years time! :lol: . And that new coastal development in front of me will make a great dive site. :twisted:


Thats assuming you survive the massive increase in cyclone activity :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah the big picture has me quivering too, typically as any species get stressed disease comes into play. On the fishy front Vic fresh will probably see more fish kills as lower stagnant water levels, higher levels of sunshine and phosphate run off interact. I'm with Red and wonder if trout numbers may decline...and who knows maybe as a compensation we'll see more fresh anglers actively fishing for carp. Possibly bass stockings increase, as with other natives. On the estuary side less rainfall may see silting up problems continue, yakkers being best place to explore shallows already. If systems close for longer periods of time the fish inside will probably get bigger but harder too tempt. Probably more weed growth as well. Who knows with the ocean current side of the deal but perhaps we'll see some more unexpected catches come south...from memory an angler took a cobia from westernport a couple of years ago. In the end I'm still optimistic about nature's capacity to adapt...it's what's been happening for years (it's just not our job to screw it up). :x


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I caught a dart from McMasters Beach a couple of years ago, at Easter


----------

